# QSI questions about Atlas MP15



## pimin (Aug 26, 2012)

I have an Atlas HO MP15 Gold. Looks like I fried the decoder. Looking at the QSI site I can't see how to determine what QSI decoder I need to replace it with. Atlas disavows any knowledge or responsibility to help in any way, beyond "go to the QSI site".

I can't find the QSI page that tells me what decoder will fit this MP15. Do I have to buy a QSI programmer to get the right MP15 sounds? 

I could have just wandered past this information? 

Clues, information, pointers are appreicated.

Paul


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you’re not completely stuck on it being QSI, I can set you up with a Soundtraxx Tsunami Decoder with the right sounds. PM me if you need help.


----------



## pimin (Aug 26, 2012)

For now I'm trying to replace with QSI. The set of MP15's were pretty well matched, I'm hoping that sticking with QSI will keep the set well matched. However, if they have redesigned decoder that may turn out to be pointless effort.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What year did you get them?
And yes your probably going to run into a matching problem.
I've run into quite a few people that have been having me pull the QSI's out and install Soundtraxx Tsunami's in them so they can get them to run stable.


----------



## pimin (Aug 26, 2012)

I think I've had them 4+ years. Members at the club are tired of me whining about this so I'm thinking I need to take action or set it aside. Really liked running them ...


----------

